# France Ligue 1 20-21



## A_Skywalker (Sep 16, 2008)

Grenoble v Bordeaux

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  3.25 2.95 2.20 All Bets (22) 
Le Havre v Lyon

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  4.80 3.25 1.70 All Bets (22) 
Lille v Auxerre

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.95 3.00 3.90 All Bets (23) 
Lorient v Caen

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.05 2.95 3.60 All Bets (23) 
Nantes v Valenciennes

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Toulouse v Sochaux

20/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.05 2.95 3.60 All Bets (23) 
Nice v Le Mans

20/09/2008 20:00 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Nancy v Rennes

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.10 2.95 3.50 All Bets (23) 
St.Etienne v Paris SG

21/09/2008 16:00 BST
  2.50 2.90 2.80 All Bets (23) 
Marseille v Monaco

21/09/2008 20:00 BST
  1.60 3.40 5.50 All Bets (23)


----------

